# How to use collections....



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi,
I just manually updated my K2i yesterday.  I was playing around with the collections, but I noticed that when I added a book to a collection, it still stayed on the main screen.  Is that how it is supposed to work?  It will stay on the main screen AND in the collection?  Looks messy to me and I don't like it...


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

If you sort by collections then only the books that are not in collections will show.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Anyone come up with a way to alphabetize by collection name?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Magenta said:


> Anyone come up with a way to alphabetize by collection name?


Not if you want to sort by collection - that will always put the collections into most recently accessed order. The only way to alphabetise collections is to name them with a symbol such as <fiction or *fiction and then sort by title. This will of course leave all your books on the home screen pages as well as collections, but the collections will at least be at the top and you can ignore the rest.

I haven't heard of any other way to do it as of yet.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

^^^^ Thanks... that is what I thought.  Odd, they wouldn't provide for at least alphabetization.


----------

